# Really confused....



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

My doe has been showing signs of labor for around a week and I thought her ligements were gone 2 nights ago but tonight I was barely touching her and my fingers sunk in here are a few picture please what do you think????


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Have you gone in to see if you can feel anything?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm going to guess at least one more day, probably two.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

EmmaDipstik said:


> Have you gone in to see if you can feel anything?


I have not gone in, do you think I need to???


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I'm going to guess at least one more day, probably two.


Thank you. Should I have her in the kidding stall???


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I would go ahead and put her in there.  I wouldn't think you would feel much of anything if you went in, and as long as she is not in distress I wouldn't. Now, it would be different if she had long strings of goo or she had contractions. I am no expert, that is just my opinion.

Good luck to you!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Yeah, I would go ahead and put her in there.  I wouldn't think you would feel much of anything if you went in, and as long as she is not in distress I wouldn't. Now, it would be different if she had long strings of goo or she had contractions. I am no expert, that is just my opinion.
> 
> Good luck to you!


Thanks, I have noticed her setting up and getting pretty ridgid but no pushing. This is only our second year kidding. So grateful for this site and everyones help!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Is it just the pic or does she have some "fish tail" going on? Does she have a good loose mineral & do you copper bolus?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Watch her udder. When it gets very large and tight then she is close.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Is it just the pic or does she have some "fish tail" going on? Does she have a good loose mineral & do you copper bolus?


 She had a small fish tail back in January so we gave all our does a copper bolus. She has a good loose mineral. So I am hoping it is just the picture.... :-(


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Watch her udder. When it gets very large and tight then she is close.


She is huge but she didn't fill completely until after kidding last year.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

@serenityfarmnm if it is a fish tail what should I watch for in the kids?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

seren said:


> @serenityfarmnm if it is a fish tail what should I watch for in the kids?


It's not really heritable. It's a mineral deficiency. Actually pretty common. I don't know if you're asking if it'll get passed on or ... ? Lol


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> It's not really heritable. It's a mineral deficiency. Actually pretty common. I don't know if you're asking if it'll get passed on or ... ? Lol


I knew it was a deficiency I was wondering if even after the bolus and minerals how it could effect the babies :-/


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Is this posty???


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh yeah, big time....


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

peggy said:


> Oh yeah, big time....


So how long normally after this stage of labor??? She still has no goop.... :-/ she is driving me nuts


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

This is some good info on Copper Def & issues that can occur...... http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/87/87-3/coppers_role_in_goat_health.html


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How is she doing?? I usually find that ligs are the most reliable thing for me. Once they are gone I see kids anywhere from 12-24 hours. I have had does that hardly had an udder till they kidded. So I don't go by that.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Babies?

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am guessing triplets. 2 boys, one girl. 

That is def posty, I bet she had them!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Nevermind, I am now guessing buck/doe twins.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

So she finally has a very small amount of white Goo... Here are tonights pictures, no babies yet but who wants to guess when. Tomorrow I have to be gone for most of the day... :-/


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I am guessing triplets. 2 boys, one girl.
> 
> That is def posty, I bet she had them!


No guess 2 does and no bucks!!! She hasn't kidded yet :-(


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Babies??

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

In labor 1 boy 1 girl still looks like 1 more


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

seren said:


> In labor 1 boy 1 girl still looks like 1 more


Woohoo! Hopefully girl!!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

She is done 1 boy 1 girl!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Woo-Hoo! Good job, congrats!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

1buckling, 1 doe both with blue eyes! So cute both doing great and nursing on their own!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

soooo adorable!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

So cute congratulations


----------

